# pics of plows with wings



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

lets see some pics of blades with wings, straight, v, or wideout.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Here's my Western 8' Pro Plus with Western Wings


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Homemade wings on 9fter


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

heres mine, 8 foot Arctic straight blade


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

GMC25004x4;1398274 said:


> heres mine, 8 foot Arctic straight blade
> 
> View attachment 106887


where's your wings?


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

Philbilly2;1398281 said:


> where's your wings?


No wings  ......hopefully soon tho


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

GMC25004x4;1398565 said:


> No wings  ......hopefully soon tho


it was a thread for wings...


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Philbilly2;1398270 said:


> Homemade wings on 9fter


are those poly? looks crazy.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

my 7'6" boss with box wings.


----------



## GMC25004x4 (Dec 21, 2011)

H&HPropertyMait;1398570 said:


> it was a thread for wings...


Sorry i mis read the title, if some one tells me how to delete it i will.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

GMC25004x4;1398575 said:


> Sorry i mis read the title, if some one tells me how to delete it i will.


I'm yankin your chain my man, its all good, post some pictures if/when you get wings.


----------



## Yanez (Dec 31, 2011)

I've got only one wing.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Yanez;1398623 said:


> I've got only one wing.


Now that's a wing.

I wonder why we dont see more of them here in Michigan.


----------



## Yanez (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks. This picture is up by Mt St Helens. Yeah I'd think Michigan wouldn't have a truck without one.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Wings*

My wings


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

x.system;1398450 said:


>


Pretty Trick!Thumbs Up. I like it.


----------



## res201cue (Jan 14, 2009)

snowdogg EX 85 winged










nice job x systems









and the old rig


----------



## needmoresnow (Dec 13, 2010)

StratfordPusher;1398647 said:


> My wings


I love the boss wings! and I have a 9'2" vxt and its about all my truck wants how much weight do they add ??


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

H&HPropertyMait;1398571 said:


> are those poly? looks crazy.


No, they are a set of pro wings that I rebuilt to mount to the back of the plow so I don't have to drill any holes in the moulboard of the plow. Then I added rubber mud flaps to them.


----------



## HeartlandOKC (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

The cutting edge design has been modified a bit but the wings have stayed the same.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=84787&stc=1&d=1291051285
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=84784&stc=1&d=1291051212

I dont understand the forum enough. The pics are already posted but apparently is an invalid file....


----------



## AC700EFI (Nov 14, 2008)

Machinability sw35 10-15 foot plow


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Heres mine on a 7740 11' there not a wing its sideboard that lets the plow trip


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

AC700EFI;1399029 said:


> View attachment 106940
> Machinability sw35 10-15 foot plow


Show off payup lol i can only dream and bust a$$ to get to where i can have machines


----------



## trickynicky17 (Feb 12, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

Hey x systems how did you get them to swivel like that? Did you build it yourself or is there a kit out there? By the way it looks awesome Thumbs Up


----------



## 09Daxman (Dec 24, 2009)

^^^ I was wondering the same thing. I would love to have something like that for my fisher.

EDIT.....I fail for bringing this thread back from the dead haha


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

22' of bada$&:


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Best shot I have on this computer..


IMG_0959 by funinmud, on Flickr

8' with boss wings.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

*My Jeep*

New Pro Wings this season


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1st, 8.5 Poly Meyer w/Pro Wings
2nd/3rd, Pro Wings scaled down for a friends Walker Mower, he took care of the rubber edges


----------



## homebuilt (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)




----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Philbilly can we see some more pics of your wing setup?


----------



## ajordan193 (Dec 6, 2006)

Boss 8'2 VXT with wings


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice work BUFF!Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Pushin 2 Please;1601037 said:


> Nice work BUFF!Thumbs Up


Thanks.....


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

ProTouchGrounds;1600213 said:


> 22' of bada$&:


KILLER SETUP!!!!! ya gotta get that chevy some wings!!!


----------



## comeeonn (Dec 4, 2009)

waiting till the end of season to buy an 8.5v with wings.

this plow will get the wings removed back to an 8ft for driveways next year


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

Wheel Horse is made from turck style, big trucks blade and wings I made !!


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

Those older trucks are killer! I love em Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

schmol;1602284 said:


> Those older trucks are killer! I love em Thumbs Up


X2. Paid for over and over again. Very nice!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

What's the details on the flatbed? That thing's pretty cool.


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

69 ford f350 straight 6 300 4 speed ,pto dump milatary b ed .have the side bords with grain dump in tailgate Lots of rust try to update as I repair


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

BOSS 7' 6" with wings / makes it 9' 4' :laughing:


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

8.5' Western Pro Plus with wings

What happens when these poorly constructed wings hit a railroad tie, and how to rig it so it's useable for the rest of the night. $300 for the new wing.


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

You can fix that Wing. I've done that 2 times. 100 bucks for new arms welded and painted.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

do you guys all drag wing as your driving around?


----------



## BDTRUX (Sep 21, 2009)

my 9' unimount with wings Thumbs Up


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

theguynextdoor;1604082 said:


> 8.5' Western Pro Plus with wings
> 
> What happens when these poorly constructed wings hit a railroad tie, and how to rig it so it's useable for the rest of the night. $300 for the new wing.


And you'll destroy the next set if you don't fix the problem.


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

cet;1604791 said:


> And you'll destroy the next set if you don't fix the problem.


I know that it can be fixed, but the moldboard of the wing was also tweaked. I should have them beefed up before next season. I imagine they are made to give so that the plow itself isn't damaged. Do you think there's any risk of damage to the plow by making the wings so they can't bend?


----------



## theguynextdoor (Sep 18, 2007)

cet;1604791 said:


> And you'll destroy the next set if you don't fix the problem.


I know that it can be fixed, but the moldboard of the wing was also tweaked. I should have them beefed up before next season. I imagine they are made to give so that the plow itself isn't damaged. Do you think there's any risk of damage to the plow by making the wings so they can't bend?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

theguynextdoor;1605007 said:


> I know that it can be fixed, but the moldboard of the wing was also tweaked. I should have them beefed up before next season. I imagine they are made to give so that the plow itself isn't damaged. Do you think there's any risk of damage to the plow by making the wings so they can't bend?


What we have found is you will break the tab that goes in the plow instead of bending the entire wing. A much easier fix also. Bending ours was a learning curve, once you've bend them you sort of take it easier.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

7.5' uni with wings


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

One of my Meyers with the EZ Wings.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

MY 9 ft western with wings.


----------



## loyjms (Jan 18, 2015)

Boss RT3 7'6" Straight. Homemade wings make it 9'


----------



## jrtcbmw (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like its time to make some homemade wings for my plow, considering Western doesnt offer them for the Pro Plows...


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

Been thinking same thing


----------



## loyjms (Jan 18, 2015)

PowersTree;1398634 said:


> Now that's a wing.
> 
> I wonder why we don't see more of them here in Michigan.


MDOT has them on most all their trucks. The county road commissions here in SW Michigan are getting them now too


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Here's my 9.2 with wings


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Homemade wings on 6'8" Meyers. They work great


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

9'6" with wings.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

theguynextdoor;1604082 said:


> 8.5' Western Pro Plus with wings
> 
> What happens when these poorly constructed wings hit a railroad tie, and how to rig it so it's useable for the rest of the night. $300 for the new wing.


Man, you where determined to not take those things off lol. Those wings are pretty useless once you hit something and they get bent. Especially if your truck is heavy and hit something.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I guess I never posted my wings of My MVP 's here


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Something a little different......


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Now that's a first!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

scott3430;1967238 said:


> Now that's a first!!


Yes indeed......a Clown Car with a plow w/wings :laughing::laughing:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My wing is 11' all by it's self. I've never actually measured but, I believe with the dust pan it make the truck around 14' wide. I can also "shelf" banks with it. I'd like to see you guys do that with your wings.


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

snowsniper1;1397876 said:


> lets see some pics of blades with wings, straight, v, or wideout.


Dated from forever ago but, can you put wings on a wideout? That would be exciting!!! Probably a nice hazard and would weaken the integrity of the plow .. But it would be cool to see


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

KL3540;1967569 said:


> Dated from forever ago but, can you put wings on a wideout? That would be exciting!!! Probably a nice hazard and would weaken the integrity of the plow .. But it would be cool to see


They do make them for wideout Think called Danger Wings

http://www.jerres.com/danger_wings.html


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Antlerart06;1967585 said:


> They do make them for wideout Think called Danger Wings
> 
> http://www.jerres.com/danger_wings.html


Oh my, now that's awesome!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Antlerart06;1967585 said:


> They do make them for wideout Think called Danger Wings
> 
> http://www.jerres.com/danger_wings.html


That has to be the dumbest thing I have seen in a while. Absolutely useless


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

SullivanSeptic;1967677 said:


> That has to be the dumbest thing I have seen in a while. Absolutely useless


Umm, why would wider be useless?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

KL3540;1967685 said:


> Umm, why would wider be useless?


Let me know how that works out? For one, moat trucks won't be able to push it. Unless you have a heavy diesel. Second, they will fold that wideout up like a sheet of paper. And then those wing extensions would be broken after 5 mins


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

SullivanSeptic;1967689 said:


> Let me know how that works out? For one, moat trucks won't be able to push it. Unless you have a heavy diesel. Second, they will fold that wideout up like a sheet of paper. And then those wing extensions would be broken after 5 mins


Well, apparently you didn't read my original post which states EXACTLY what you just said. However, having an option to add a little width for a 2" snow would be a nice option.

Not for every case, but actually in mine it would work. The nice part with wings is being able to remove them.

Again, I don't have a wideout and figured any extendable plows would have an integrity issue. BUT, having an option like this is good. So homework should be done prior to purchasing.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Agreed. I guess if a wideout isn't big enough,it might be time to upgrade to a machine and pusher.


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree with that as well. I have a pusher which is great for open areas. I plow a couple streets though and would like to get a wideout type plow. I most likely would never get these wings and am amazed they even exist. However, there always seems to be "tool for the job" kind of thing. Instead of buying a whole new truck / plow setup, simply spending a couple hundred bucks in these could be an option. 
Plowing long stretches of roadway (smooth ashpalt) these would be great for certain events like 2" of powder. 
amd as all curiusity, I hope to find video of these in action.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I have 2 wideouts. They wouldn't last 5 mins on either one. And I don't think they would really help that much. That being said. One wideout is for sale.


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

SullivanSeptic;1967776 said:


> I have 2 wideouts. They wouldn't last 5 mins on either one. And I don't think they would really help that much. That being said. One wideout is for sale.


How much?$. Any photos you can send me? What kind of shape is it in ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

It's in really good shape. Been sitting in my shop all year. Was on my own truck until I got a new plow. Looking for $3800


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

SullivanSeptic;1967776 said:


> I have 2 wideouts. They wouldn't last 5 mins on either one. And I don't think they would really help that much. That being said. One wideout is for sale.


Those wings were made by Jerre's service a very respected name in the plow biz back when Blizzard plows were made by Blizzard and not DD like the Westerns. Your right if you put those wings on your wide out it would probably rip the wings out of the boxes.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

mercer_me;1967521 said:


> My wing is 11' all by it's self. I've never actually measured but, I believe with the dust pan it make the truck around 14' wide. I can also "shelf" banks with it. I'd like to see you guys do that with your wings.


Awesome rig! Shelfing is a great idea for both safety reasons and making more room. They recently started shelfing around here in CT and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

check out this video of a truck with bed mounted wing? pretty cool idea if you ask me


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Has anyone ever used a F550 with a wing I saw a couple on google with them! just wondering if they are worth it


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

ShaneysLawnCare;1968365 said:


> Has anyone ever used a F550 with a wing I saw a couple on google with them! just wondering if they are worth it


I called jjag wing not long ago? For the 550 rear exhast tail pipe needs tobe removed, and any tool box mounted under the dump body... it is a slick setup... $4500


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Hysert;1968493 said:


> I called jjag wing not long ago? For the 550 rear exhast tail pipe needs tobe removed, and any tool box mounted under the dump body... it is a slick setup... $4500


Is that a 9' wing? and heck for that price I might just have to get one!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

ShaneysLawnCare;1968495 said:


> Is that a 9' wing? and heck for that price I might just have to get one!


Thinks its close.. adds about 4.5 feet of clearing... great for big lots... think when retracted its only 11" off the truck...


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

This is what 11.4 looks like... sorry boss guys


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Hysert;1968508 said:


> This is what 11.4 looks like... sorry boss guys


Thats cute..... Even though this picture is three years old and I only have the 10' DXT in the middle out of these three anymore


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

These are the two I dont have anymore


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

ShaneysLawnCare;1968513 said:


> Thats cute..... Even though this picture is three years old and I only have the 10' DXT in the middle out of these three anymore


Till u get wings i still have u beat!!! Lol.. nice!!!


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Hysert;1968536 said:


> Till u get wings i still have u beat!!! Lol.. nice!!!


Do these count?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

ShaneysLawnCare;1968546 said:


> Do these count?


Nope not this tread.. but vary nice!!!


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Hysert;1968553 said:


> Nope not this tread.. but vary nice!!!


Damn they are still wings haha I call it the fixed 12' straight blade with 4' deep wings ha


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

ShaneysLawnCare;1968555 said:


> Damn they are still wings haha I call it the fixed 12' straight blade with 4' deep wings ha


Its ok Pal.. i still appreciate your investment...


----------



## ShaneysLawnCare (Oct 17, 2011)

Hysert;1968508 said:


> This is what 11.4 looks like... sorry boss guys


Thank you, also in this picture what size salter is that?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Is this the thread that you want pics of pigs with wings ?

should be a good show.Thumbs UpThumbs Up

http://www.redbankgreen.com/2015/02/red-bank-live-living-quad.html#more-96031


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

ShaneysLawnCare;1968567 said:


> Thank you, also in this picture what size salter is that?


2.5yrd tornado.. regularly cram 3 in it tho...


----------



## Fentonlawncare (Sep 1, 2012)

Brand new 2015 chevy 3500hd crew cab w/western wideout
2005 chevy 3500 w/7.6 western pro plus w/wings


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

I broke down and got some wings for the 9'er! For what these cost Western should throw in a set of markers!! Hopefully I'll get a chance to use them this year!


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

Little snow here in N. E. Ohio...


----------

